# Spouse Visa Accommodation Question



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie here and I have a question.

In this forum, I've read that someone was refused a spouse visa because the ECO was not satisfied by the evidence of his accommodation. The refusal letter read:

_"You have not provided satisfactory evidence to indicatie that the rental commitments the council tax are being met and it is unaccompanied by evidence a property inspection report detailing the condition, size and current occupancy of the residence, I am therefore not satisfied."_​
I am currently applying for a settlement visa (my partner is a British Citizen). We plan to live in his flat. He lives alone there and it is a normal-sized flat with one bedroom (plus on bathroom, living room and kitchen).

As evidence of his accommodation, we have decided that we will send the following:

a) pictures of the accommodation
b) tenancy agreement
c) letter from the landlord permitting me to live with him there

Do you think this is enough? What else should we send? Should we really have an inspector assess his accommodation?

I was planning on submitting my application next week, but if it really is necessary, then I guess I have no choice but to delay.

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## 2400888 (Jun 29, 2014)

can someone advise me on this matter as well?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are renting you need a tenancy agreement, a letter of permission from the landlord panda council tax bill. If you are sharing accommodation with friends or family you should have a property inspection as well. 

Rather than tagging on to old posts, it's best to start one new thread asking all your related questions.


----------



## 2400888 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you so much nyclon


----------

